# Help Identifying Bike Model



## mountainbiker99 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello,
There is someone local selling a full suspension Cannondale mountain bike. They have zero knowledge of the bike so I am trying to figure out what the possible year/model of it is. Based on the rear suspension setup, I think it's a Rush, but it looks like there are numerous various of the Rush so I'm not 100% sure.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

2014 or 2015 Rush, that one is a fairly low end model whatever it is.


----------

